# tail shedding issue



## T3GUGURL96 (Nov 16, 2016)

My tegu is only 8 months old and I'm having this 1st shedding problem. Recently I've been extremely busy and his humidity hasn't been high enough but its just his tail isn't shedding been more than 2 weeks. He's mostly out since he quickly outgrew his 40breeder so the end of this month his7'x3' will be done and I'll put in a humidifier/mister. I know that enclosure is way too small that's why he only sleeps in it. How can I help? It looks like it's scabbing like a cut or burn, I'm calling my vet regarding that to get him checked up


----------



## T3GUGURL96 (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## T3GUGURL96 (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Cody096 (Nov 17, 2016)

Fill your bathtub or a rubbermaid tub with enough warm water that it covers a large part of it's body but not head and allow him to soak for 10-15 minutes a day.


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 17, 2016)

Fish oil in the food will help. Moist sphagnum in its hide will also help. In the meantime, apply Neosporin on the affected area.

Shedding trouble, especially around the tail, seems to be the most common issue keepers have with otherwise very happy, well-cared for tegus.


----------



## T3GUGURL96 (Nov 17, 2016)

Thank you guys. Walter is the fish oil better than the cod liver oil? I've seen so many recommendations for it. I'll put Neosporin on it when I go home.


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 17, 2016)

T3GUGURL96 said:


> Thank you guys. Walter is the fish oil better than the cod liver oil? I've seen so many recommendations for it. I'll put Neosporin on it when I go home.


Cod liver oil will do the trick.


----------



## T3GUGURL96 (Nov 17, 2016)

Okay thank you. How much? Like a teaspoon in his food


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 17, 2016)

T3GUGURL96 said:


> Okay thank you. How much? Like a teaspoon in his food


Yes, that should be plenty. Others have seen quick improvements from that. don't forget the moist sphagnum. Also has a natural antifungal property to it.


----------



## T3GUGURL96 (Nov 17, 2016)

Okay thanks so much again. If it doesn't improve I'll just take him to the vet, I'll update you guys on it


----------



## Reptaholic (Nov 27, 2016)

I'm trying coconut oil, i read it can help.


----------



## T3GUGURL96 (Nov 27, 2016)

It's not improving but is getting worse but he's going to the vet Thursday so I'll see what they say. Once again thanks everyone


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 27, 2016)

T3GUGURL96 said:


> It's not improving but is getting worse but he's going to the vet Thursday so I'll see what they say. Once again thanks everyone


Good luck. Keep posted.


----------



## T3GUGURL96 (Dec 2, 2016)

My vet gave me 4 injections and he administered 1 at the visit since oreo tail started to show lacerations so the injections is to prevent infections so I'll give it to him every 3 days and I bathe him everyday and I will start using mineral oil but the olive oil was taking off some stuck shed but oreo is still active as ever.


----------



## Walter1 (Dec 2, 2016)

T3GUGURL96 said:


> My vet gave me 4 injections and he administered 1 at the visit since oreo tail started to show lacerations so the injections is to prevent infections so I'll give it to him every 3 days and I bathe him everyday and I will start using mineral oil but the olive oil was taking off some stuck shed but oreo is still active as ever.


On the mend. Great.


----------



## T3GUGURL96 (Dec 2, 2016)

Hoping it helps but if I don't see improvement he's going back but it's gonna be a hassle giving him shots in his back muscles


----------



## Walter1 (Dec 2, 2016)

T3GUGURL96 said:


> Hoping it helps but if I don't see improvement he's going back but it's gonna be a hassle giving him shots in his back muscles


Sounds like wounds that are at isk of infection. Do as the vet says. Tegus are tough.


----------



## beantickler (Dec 2, 2016)

I had MAJOR shedding problems with my Red Tegu... These guys had me use cod liver oil pills... Poke a hole in 2 pills and drip onto food... If yours is anything like mine it will the the shiniest lizard you have ever seen in about 2 weeks. With regular bath soaks and the oil in his diet you cant go wrong... Also make sure your Tegu is getting enough fruits and berries in his diet...


----------



## T3GUGURL96 (Dec 4, 2016)

Thank you beantickler he really like blueberries and kiwis the most out of all fruits and I got the cod liver oil so I'll mix that in his ground meat and since I'm busy alot I got a humidifier for his enclosure. Walter1 I gave him an injection today and it was the worst thing I ever did and felt like I was going to die having to press a needle in his skin so I'd rather have my vet do it since I'm too nervous. But good news is his shed is coming off his tail little by little, and the wounds are healing fine so it'll take a few sheds to get it back to normal. So I'll keep updating everyone after he's done with the meds but oreo says happy holidays to everyone!


----------



## Walter1 (Dec 5, 2016)

T3GUGURL96 said:


> View attachment 11521 Thank you beantickler he really like blueberries and kiwis the most out of all fruits and I got the cod liver oil so I'll mix that in his ground meat and since I'm busy alot I got a humidifier for his enclosure. Walter1 I gave him an injection today and it was the worst thing I ever did and felt like I was going to die having to press a needle in his skin so I'd rather have my vet do it since I'm too nervous. But good news is his shed is coming off his tail little by little, and the wounds are healing fine so it'll take a few sheds to get it back to normal. So I'll keep updating everyone after he's done with the meds but oreo says happy holidays to everyone!


Back at you Oreo! Keep shedding, keep shedding....


----------



## solo87 (Dec 5, 2016)

Good to hear he's getting better!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cab5392 (Dec 21, 2016)

I have been having tail shed issues as well. She's a bout 3 months old. I supplement her diet with cod liver oil, and the tank humidity is kept high with moist moss substrate. Her entire body sheds beautifully in one piece, but the last three sheds it has stopped at her tail, and it takes the next 2 weeks to get all the rings off and I have to assist her with a toothbrush and tweezers.

She tends to not like fruits unless I thoroughly mix them into her meat mix. Should I be adding more fruit to her diet? Her staple is turkey with added calcium and anywhere from 1-3 tsp cod oil per pound, supplemented with dubias. Coconut oil and A&D ointment helps greatly, but I would prefer to not have to interfere in the first place.


----------

